# Out of Town



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey fellas, I will be going to Chicago this weekend for a Business conference with my company so I won't be able to produce any Sig's this weekend but as soon as I get back I will work on some. 

Sorry for the wait guys but I wont be near a Comp at all.. 

If the other GFX artist have time to do some GREAT!!


Thanks..
Nikos


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey don't look at me either, I don't have my photoshop.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well guys im over my office right now on the computer last night the Electricc box outside my house caused the Neutral to spark up causing my computer and most of my tv's my fridge and stove to all fry. my computer started a fire in my room and my tv started smoking out the front thi is a big pain in the ass. i will not have a computer for at least 2 weeks i will try to jump on when i can i have to wait till the insurance company comes and does its inspection to pay for my items since it was the Electric companies fault.. Sorry guys but i iwll be back..


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out with you getting reimbursed.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn that sucks to hear.


----------

